# Western Union



## YoFitBro (Feb 27, 2017)

I've always heard that WU as a payment was a red flag (scammer). Is this true? What's the safest way to ensure satisfaction?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 28, 2017)

It's fairly secure with a TRUSTED source. 

Personally I'm not a fan, largely because of the hassle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2017)

It helps maintain some anonymity. Not always a scam


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 28, 2017)

Its only a scam if the money is going to Nigeria....


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 28, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> It's fairly secure with a TRUSTED source.
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan, largely because of the hassle.





PillarofBalance said:


> It helps maintain some anonymity. Not always a scam



pretty much sums it up. WU is a classic way to pay and keep anonymous but just have to be sure your getting a trusted source.


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 28, 2017)

Ive seen some sources nearby. I hope the feedback is true


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 28, 2017)

YoFitBro said:


> Ive seen some sources nearby. I hope the feedback is true



Nearby?


10char


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 28, 2017)

pain in the ass


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just like above said as long as it's a trusted source it's good ! Some people only do it that way !


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have never had much of a problem with it except for a minor hiccup or two.


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 1, 2017)

I dunno. It seems like a bigger deal than it really is. I've never really liked WU, but it's not synonymous with scamming.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 1, 2017)

Ive used wu shit loads of times..The only thing I hate is the price


----------



## CtrlAll (Mar 1, 2017)

The "safest way to ensure satisfaction" is to get your stuff from a reputable source. Preferably someone you know and trust that cares about your health. It's hard to weigh out your options from online sources unless you've done months of research and even then you have a high chance of getting ****ed. I don't know if WU is ALWAYS a red flag for a scammer but I can tell you that the first time I was scammed the vendor told me to do Western Union as a payment. For me from that moment on I decided to stay away from WU transaction vendors. Again, I am just saying based on my experience.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 5, 2017)

I prefer paying my dealer through Facebook pay. It is completely free and INSTANT. IDC if it's Saturday at 10 p.m...it withdraws it from your account and immediately puts it into theirs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2017)

Georgia said:


> I prefer paying my dealer through Facebook pay. It is completely free and INSTANT. IDC if it's Saturday at 10 p.m...it withdraws it from your account and immediately puts it into theirs.



How much meth are you buying?? Can't be gear Cause we both know your scared to pin lol


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 9, 2017)

WU is too much  risk these days has been for a couple years, Moneygram is much better!


----------



## juuced (Jul 15, 2017)

I did WU to China twice so far to the same source.  All went well.


----------



## Genuineraws (Jul 19, 2017)

west union has limit for each name, if received payment too much over the limit, then it will be a red flag


----------



## Humana (Jul 20, 2017)

If you have a walgreens in your area use the kiosks there.   Very easy to use and don't need to really talk to anyone except at checkout.  WU and MG both have limits as far as the receiver receiving funds.  So, it is always a risk for both when sending so just be sure to be able to change the receiver name in case this happens.  Also, if you are one that uses their real name each time, sooner or later that will be flagged as well.  It doesn't mean they are on to you and your dealings, it's just you have sent too much over time.    

if you do a lot of business with china then look into fake id's on reddit.  Or, just ask your source if the receiver name being used has had a lot of transactions and is close to being shut down to receive.


----------



## Heavyhitter88 (Aug 1, 2017)

A lot of sources are accepting bitcoin as payment which is as anonymous as you can get. It's a pain in the ass to set up a bitcoin wallet but worth it


----------



## Marny (Aug 31, 2017)

How it says, you have the risk that its a scammer.....my experience Marocco and Turkey was scam, China always legit.


----------

